# ST paph meeting?



## tim (Mar 17, 2012)

Just the other day I finished what I think is a pretty remarkable presentation on antique complex paphs for a presentation to the Phipps Conservatory (who's trying to start a collection) in Pittsburg. I got to thinking that such a thing would be pretty well-received among the members here...

Is there any desire out there for an ST-equivalent to the Paph Forum (or Paph Guild, or whatever the one in Florida is called)?

We would need to identify a good place to have such a thing where there are alot of ST members, and then go from there...anyone interested in that?

I would be happy to help organize. 

There are certainly a number of ppl on here with wonderful expertise in certain things, and lots of vendors...

I think it would be alot of fun!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it would be fun to have a big ST meeting. PARTY AT NYERIC'S!!!!!

Given the international flavor of our membership, it may be difficult to find a perfect central location or time.

Paph Forum is in Baltimore/Washington DC region. I think Paph Guild was out in Santa Barbara, CA (but can't recall if it bounces around).


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 17, 2012)

The Nov. meeting of the Inter nation Slipper event is in Florida in Nov. Yes, I would have interest in such an event. Maybe start with one on one coast and then the following year on the other coast. You know, move it around, so people can go. Just my two cents.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2012)

just don't have it in may/june like the native orchid conference meetings; that's the high busy season for me at work


----------



## tim (Mar 17, 2012)

i was thinking texas or mid-america somewhere since all the current ones are on the coasts


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2012)

PARTY AT RICKS'S!!!
Ocala, St. Louis and Santa Barbara. Yay!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd love it! But if its not in the NY area, not sure if I could make it....but even if I can't, its a great idea!


----------



## poozcard (Mar 17, 2012)

Bangkok please


----------



## paphreek (Mar 18, 2012)

Excellent idea, Tim!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2012)

It could be fun, but where???


----------

